# Old Forge, PA - 5YM-Stunning White!!!!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

If anyone is willing to give this boy a second chance at life, please contact his owner directly:

Contact "Ron" AT:

(570) 457-0176

OR

(570) 677-6356



Purebred "White German Shepard"

for Adoption OR Rescue!!!! 



This beautiful Canine Companion is approx. 5 years old and housebroken ~ He is up-to-date on his shots but he is not neutered ~ His name is "Dakota" and he is friendly and well behaved 



"Dakota's" owner is moving and if he can't find a rescue or a family to take him ~ "He will have no other choice but to take him to a shelter" 

And that is not good as we all know what happens at times in a shelter 



If anyone is willing to give this boy a second chance at life, please contact his owner directly:

Contact "Ron" AT:

(570) 457-0176

OR

(570) 677-6356












Per talking to the owner...the only inquiry is from someone that wants to breed him!! I hope someone can help and he doesn't end up in the wrong hands!! Owner doesn't really want that for him. 
(for what it's worth...owner claims they paid $1100 for him)


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Wasn't JennSolo looking for a white shepherd?


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

He is stunning, hope he finds a great home.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

He is really beautiful! And what a friendly face!







I hope he finds a nice home for Christmas!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just spoke to Ron and he said that Dakota is good with others dogs. I would say unknown as far as cats. He said the neighbor had a cat and Dakota would bark and wag his tail. 

With the economy he has to sell his house and will be moving to county housing. he will hold Dakota as long as he can.

He believes Dakota has papers and gave me the phone number for the original owner. If anyone is truly interested in him they can PM me and I'll give them the phone number to find out about the AKC paperwork.

He said Dakota was aloof with strangers. Would bark at the window when a person came. It sounds like he needs some socialization but there was nothing said that gave any indication of aggressiveness.

There is one person interested in him for breeding purposes. Never asked about hips, papers, etc. I told Ron that didn't sound like a very good place for Dakota to go so and he took my phone number to call if the person called back.

I offered to eval him and he would prefer to wait until after Christmas. 

He was very open to rescue and/or courtesy posting!!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

let me know Jax...I'd be happy to go with you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That would be wonderful!!!


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

Jenn here..I have been calling for 2-3 days..the man that answers takes the nessage but I never NEVER get a call??? can;t figure this one out


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

Jenn here..I have been calling for 2-3 days..the man that answers takes the nessage but I never NEVER get a call??? can;t figure this one out


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why do you post everything twice? Just wondering....

I don't know what to tell you. My friend got right through to him and I did also. Very nice man, very concerned about his dog.


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay today I got him..it seems I have been hiting the submit botton 2x..sorry everyone!! he said no he ha not been around small dogs...I didn't know where to go with it..he has not been with other dogs..i;m sure? he maybe ok with larger


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No he has does not live with other dogs. He plays through the fence with the boxer next door. After Christmas, if he has not been adopted I will take Jax to temperment test him but that will not tell anyone about small dogs.

Jenn...the only way you will know for sure it to take your dog there, temperment test and meet him.


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

I am 3 hours away or he might be here....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump bump bump!!

If someone can't take him then there is a good chance he will end up as a stud in Delaware!!! That person called the owner back and the owner is getting desperate!!!


----------



## kaelinfamily (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone know what date the owner is moving? How long does he actually have until he must give him up?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

till the 15th. I spoke to him last nite. But I would consider it urgent as he is not neutered and the wrong people are interested in him.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes..we can't trust this guy to make a good decision.......


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

no this guy WON'T


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

no this guy won't what? I just talked to him last night and we're working to find him a good home.


----------



## kaelinfamily (Feb 16, 2009)

I think the comment from JennSolo was in reference to 

"Poster: myamom
Subject: Re: Old Forge, PA - 5YM-Stunning White!!!!

Yes..we can't trust this guy to make a good decision....... "


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is very desperate to rehome Dakota so I don't think he would make the best decision either.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Has this boy been placed?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know. I'm calling tomorrow to follow up.


----------



## tigger824 (Jan 30, 2008)

Can we get more info on this guy? Where is he from, etc, I think I am close enough I can go check him out. I know time is running out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

All the information is posted, including a phone number to contact him.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Christine!! Hey girl!!








Sent you a pm


----------



## dgozali (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think this is the picture of the dog. The same picture can be found here: http://my-white-german-shepherd.com/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

we think it's a stock picture included in the email but we figured it out to late to edit.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I am avail to eval on Friday and take pics. I will be talking with Ron tomorrow morning (as he isn't home tonight) to make arrangements....if Friday is ok with him.


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

Mary Ann 
Sent you a PM


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Just wanted to follow up and say that I did call this man a few times to set up an eval on my avail day...and got the run around...


----------

